# Où aboutit cette route?



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Où aboutit cette route?*

Il mio tentativo: Dove va a finire questa strada?


----------



## Hermocrates

BenVitale said:


> *Où aboutit cette route?*
> 
> Il mio tentativo: Dove va a finire questa strada?



Ou même: "Dove porta questa strada?"


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Pourrais-je aussi utliser le verbe "menare" (= mener)?


----------



## Hermocrates

BenVitale said:


> Pourrais-je aussi utliser le verbe "menare" (= mener)?



Je crois que non dans la langue standard, ce verbe est plutôt archaïque ou dialectal.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Et le verbe "condurre" (= conduire)?


----------



## Hermocrates

BenVitale said:


> Et le verbe "condurre" (= conduire)?



Ça marche bien en italien, mais c'est plus formel.


----------

